# Harukaze Dreams



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He s gorgeous. Did you know that "haru kaze". Means " spring breeze" in Japanese?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Harukaze Dreams is beautiful! What a looker. I like the purple halter on him too, it fits him well.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

He's a looker!!! Excited to hear how he comes along!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

@tinyliny Yes, I speak a bit of Japanese. Almost all the way through my Rosetta Stone course! Although the kanji is a PITA ... : /
Thanks all, I don't usually get very good pictures of him (I think his coat makes it hard to focus properly ... that's my story anyway!) so since yesterday the weather was gorgeous I decided to pack along my Nikon. And @PoptartShop yeah I like horses that can wear the bright colors. At first there were some raised eyebrows ("But he's a gelding!") but now everyone agrees he rocks his "girly" purple halter lol!

-- Kai


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

The horse I'm leasing, Redz rocks a purple halter too, AND leadrope! LOL it's cute!  They can pull it off!


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

Such a beautiful horse! I can't wait to hear all about his training on this thread!


One of my gelding's "color" is purple. Purple everything for him - purple halter, lead rope, bell boots, boots, and some times his tack! I just really like purple on a palomino! Now pink Is pushing it for me for geldings, but each to their own! 


LOL btw if people look at my signature below you can see each horse's "color" by what color their names are.:lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

